# Radio request



## leona

I work at BBC Essex and we are looking to speak to someone who moved to Spain but has now moved to Essex because of the work/financial situation in the County. If you would be available tomorrow morning for 10 minutes on a landline, that would be great. You can dm your contact details for a chat.

Best wishes



Leona Murray
BBC Essex


----------

